# Saturday morn at the mouth of blackwater river



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Gonna hit the mouth in the mornin. I'll let ya'll know how it goes. any tips for me ?????

Banbud


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Bug Spray. And dont forget your tackle. O*D*W


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

10-4 !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

white flukes, x raps just north of I-10 been working for me, for specks and reds.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

The mouth of yellow river is good for specs on an out going tide and usually holds flounder


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks. i'll try the flukes. no x-raps. i mat wander over to the mouth of yellow, being as how i'll be right there anyway. Maybe I'll get a flatty or three !


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I was kinda wondering where the "mouth" of the BW River is???


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Ha ha ! Yeah it's kinda hard to find the mouth huh ? I guess I didn't get out there soon enough, it was 6:30 and the sun was up and the top water bite was gone. I tried around the bridge, some docks, then down to the mouth of yellow river. I guess I just wasn't in the right place at the right time, cause I didn't manage to catch much of anything. I did manage to get a skinny keeper red about two thirty off a point up in blackwater a lil bit, and one just keeper speckled trout ( i threw it back) I think they taste better when the water gets cold. Oh well, it beat being at work or working off the honey-do list for sure. At least it won't be too much longer till it cools down for the year and the fishin picks back up. then us true die-hard fisher will have the rivers abck to ourselves and not have to put up with all the ass clowns that infest them now.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, first of all - any bad day fishing is better than any good day at the office!!! Those ass clowns keep me off the river most Spring and Summer weekends. Being retired allows me so many more opportunities than you working folks. It appears, however, that you may be trying to steal my fish since you're fishing in the same areas I fish in. I'll start tagging my bull reds so we can see if we're catching some of the same fish. Also, if you happen to land a bull with a large, 3-hook, Pink Lightening (H2O Express from Academy Sports) saltwater lure (topwater), would you pls retrieve it for me??

Thx...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, first of all - any bad day fishing is better than any good day at the office!!! Those ass clowns keep me off the river most Spring and Summer weekends. Being retired allows me so many more opportunities than you working folks. It appears, however, that you may be trying to steal my fish since you're fishing in the same areas I fish in. I'll start tagging my bull reds so we can see if we're catching some of the same fish. Also, if you happen to land a bull with a large, 3-hook, Pink Lightening (H2O Express from Academy Sports) saltwater lure (topwater), would you pls retrieve it for me??
> 
> Thx...


I like the H20 express stuff myself, got a couple cranks and a reel buy that brand from academy. I like the quality and price...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have an H2O Express rod with a vintage Abu Garcia 6000C/USA mounted on it and it's my "go to" rig for bigguns. It's kinda like fishing with a 2X4 but it holds the bulls...


----------

